# 5dc vs 1ds mark II just image quality



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all, I asked something similar before but not quite the same. Has anyone used both the 5d classic and 1ds mark II. If so which one has the better image quality in your opinion.

I am aware of weather sealing, weight and focus difference, but all I am concerned about is specifically the images. Thanks


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 29, 2013)

I would assume that the 1D Mark II probably has the edge in image quality, at least in some regards such as color reproduction. I've seen images taken with the 1DsII vs my 1DII and the cameras handle colors almost exactly the same (the 1Ds does much better with reds), while I was rather disappointed with the colors coming from the 5Dc (it's what my college uses in their marketing department. Not to mention that the colors on the actual LCD screen are EXTREMELY inaccurate. I know that they aren't meant to be that accurate anyways, but it's really, really off. It might just be this specific camera though.

Honestly, I was really disappointed with the 5Dc. It seems the image quality of my 1DII is about the same except for the obvious sensor size difference.


----------



## thepilgrimsdream (Apr 2, 2013)

1Ds ii is slightly softer than the 5Dc, but I'd take the 1Ds ii anyday. I'm shooting with the 5d mk2 and i still miss my old 1ds mk ii


----------



## jaomul (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Due costs and availability I went with the 5d. It seems from the reading I done on both of them that most maintain image quality is very close with the slight edge going to the 1ds. I picked the 5d up for 450 euro and it seems almost in new condition


----------

